# Ten free security utilities you should already be using



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2007)

Ten free security utilities you should already be using | ZDNet Photo Gallery


----------



## Casey (Dec 27, 2007)

Or you could just get a Mac.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 28, 2007)

or swap to Kubuntu...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2007)

You'll still want OpenDNS and some others perhaps.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 28, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> You'll still want OpenDNS and some others perhaps.



You are correct - I think of OpenDNS as content filtering as opposed to security - all kidding aside - great link!


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice list. I have looked at OpenDNS before, but have never tried it. Not sure if any of the others have freebsd ports. Besides there is an element of excitement running a box with little protection. Never knowing if the next website or email will be the end of it.

I don't need no user accounts. I am root! ;P


----------



## Quickened (Jan 1, 2008)

Ccleaner is a great tool. I have been using that for some time.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 1, 2008)

Quickened said:


> Ccleaner is a great tool. I have been using that for some time.


 
Does Ccleaner catch stuff that Norton doesn't?


----------

